
Horror Fans Have More Fun During a Pandemic - rbanffy
http://nautil.us/issue/87/risk/horror-fans-have-more-fun-during-a-pandemic
======
doboyy
Very cool. I'm not a super big horror fan, but when this whole pandemic thing
started, I consciously went on a ~2 month horror binge for fun, watching a
bunch or horror films (of varying quality) and games. Now I wonder if there
was something subconscious about that.

Might've damaged my psych though....

